# Helix Knitting



## TerryKnits (Sep 17, 2011)

I stumbled upon this video about Helix Knitting on YouTube:






It's a way to knit jogless stripes unlike any other I have seen. It fascinates me and I really want to try this!


----------



## Aunt Sammie (Oct 10, 2014)

THAT is brilliant!


----------



## jacinta1916 (Oct 19, 2014)

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## grandmapaws (Apr 13, 2014)

very interesting, like three spirals going all at once. Will have to give this some practice. Gail


----------



## rosebud527 (Jun 20, 2014)

That is so cool!


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Will have to try this while actually watching the video. I didn't really get it. Couldn't figure out how it differed from jogless knitting, but am sure it does.


----------



## katm13 (Jan 22, 2011)

Is Helix knitting meant to be worked in the round only?

Is there a way of working three colors in flat knitting using this or something close to this method so you have no jog in the stipes.

This is a wonderful tip


----------



## mommaM (Apr 12, 2011)

Thank you for sharing, I will be trying that very soon.


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

Love it! Got it bookmarked.


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

Amazing! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

katm13 said:


> Is Helix knitting meant to be worked in the round only?
> 
> Is there a way of working three colors in flat knitting using this or something close to this method so you have no jog in the stipes.
> 
> This is a wonderful tip


Flat knitting doesn't have a jog in the stripes. You can knit single row stripes in flat knitting with an odd number of colours.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Further to my above post, I think I need to see the set-up row, which this video did not show. Will do a search and see if I can find one.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

http://techknitting.blogspot.ca/2011/03/helix-barberpole-stripes-part-2-of.html
Here it is, folks, the set-up row on Tech Knitting..


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I did not get it the first time either. You work 20 of the 60 stitches and then change colors. It would have been helpful if she had made that clearer. I find this idea very interesting and thank you for sharing it.


Joy Marshall said:


> Will have to try this while actually watching the video. I didn't really get it. Couldn't figure out how it differed from jogless knitting, but am sure it does.


----------



## Cimmanon (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks, I'll have to try that.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

jinx said:


> I did not get it the first time either. You work 20 of the 60 stitches and then change colors. It would have been helpful if she had made that clearer. I find this idea very interesting and thank you for sharing it.


I take this to be one third of the stitches if you are working with three colours or a fifth if working with five.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

I have done this in the past, but didn't know there was an "official" name for it.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

my kind of knitting happy new year everyone :thumbup:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Very interesting, thanks for sharing.


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

I find this idea very interesting and thank you for sharing it.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks very much for sharing the link.


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

So interesting . Thanks for posting . Will be bookmarked .


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

Love it. Thanks for the link


----------



## MariElyn (Jul 8, 2014)

I'm definitely making a project using helix!


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

Your post is timely. I am starting a striped sweater this week and I really don't like the jog in the stripes. I will definitely be giving this a try.


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

Very interesting. Will have to give this a go.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

That looks very interesting


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

That is interesting, will have to try this.


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

It is fascinating......will have to try it.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Thanks. I'll be trying this for sure.


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

Wow! I love this! I am going to try this soon.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> Will have to try this while actually watching the video. I didn't really get it. Couldn't figure out how it differed from jogless knitting, but am sure it does.


I don't get it either. Seems as though the change of colors is just less noticeable with 3 colors and narrow striping, but I will try it and see for myself if this works for me.


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

Really cool, thanks for sharing.


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Jogless stripes? Fabulous. Thanks.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Fascinating... thanks for posting.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

That is a fantastic idea and the video is very good. I am about to start knitting hats and this couldn't have come at a better time. I really thank you for the link...I have been knitting for years and never knew about this!


----------



## NCAknitter (Sep 28, 2013)

great idea


----------



## NCAknitter (Sep 28, 2013)

Joy Marshall said:


> http://techknitting.blogspot.ca/2011/03/helix-barberpole-stripes-part-2-of.html
> Here it is, folks, the set-up row on Tech Knitting..


this is good additional info, thanks


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Very cool, always new ideas to learn.


----------



## Stampergrandma (Jun 6, 2011)

I've never seen this kind of jogless stripe method before. Thank you for sharing seems very easy to watching her do it. I will try it sometime.


----------



## knitchic (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks for sharing such a great tip.


----------



## missyern (Jan 23, 2011)

I am amazed - wonderful.


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## clegrant (Sep 29, 2012)

Great information.


----------



## Annekeetje (Apr 10, 2014)

Very interesting and I definitely want to try it! Thanks for sharing


----------



## mrsbee03 (Jul 31, 2014)

Helix knitting is for one-row stripes in the round, and creates a spiral. Jogless knitting is for when your stripes are two rows wide or more.


----------



## Tootsie (Mar 16, 2011)

I horrified some of you a couple of weeks ago by wanting to knot my sock yarn ...the point was to combine colors Securely to 'stretch' some left overs. When I saw this video today, all the cogs slipped into place..This is a perfect way to use up some odds and ends and make unique socks. I'd still do the toes, heels and probably the cuff in one major color...but won't this be swell! BTW...the socks I was worried about are done...and done knotlessly! Thanks to you who scolded me into 'doing it right!' Tootsie


TerryKnits said:


> I stumbled upon this video about Helix Knitting on YouTube:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NCOB (Jan 8, 2013)

TerryyKnits, thank you so much. This is so interesting! I have done lots of baby hats and have just twisted the colors as you would do intarsia. Now I can pick out colors in my scrap yarns stash and make lots of baby hat to get the small ball stash used up. This is my first thing to learn for the New Year. I found the video very clear and orderly to manage the yarn. Happy New Year!!! :thumbup:


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Very interesting. Thanks.


----------



## Bloomers (Oct 11, 2013)

Very interesting!


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

How neat. Gotta try this.


----------



## turtle58 (Mar 1, 2014)

I love it. Am going to try it tomorrow. By the way, she was knitting really fast--I am going to have to do that also [I do knit continental, but not that fast....]
Thank you for posting this.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

I have no idea how that can work....so I will have to give it a shot!
Thanks for posting!


----------



## Lovemygreys (Apr 4, 2011)

This is so cool. I have to try this.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Tootsie said:


> I horrified some of you a couple of weeks ago by wanting to knot my sock yarn ...the point was to combine colors Securely to 'stretch' some left overs. When I saw this video today, all the cogs slipped into place..This is a perfect way to use up some odds and ends and make unique socks. I'd still do the toes, heels and probably the cuff in one major color...but won't this be swell! BTW...the socks I was worried about are done...and done knotlessly! Thanks to you who scolded me into 'doing it right!' Tootsie


That was what I thought as well- like you solid heels, toes and cuffs in one colour.


----------



## Pattymae (Feb 22, 2013)

Thank you, what a great technique. Will have to try this?


----------



## Pattymae (Feb 22, 2013)

Thank you, what a great technique. Will have to try this?


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Thank you for posting this. I learned something new today and I like that a lot. Aloha... Bev


----------



## NCOB (Jan 8, 2013)

Today I just finished my first Helix baby hat. None of the ladies that I knit with on Fridays had ever done this type of knitting. I just had a blast! The You- Tube that you suggested was excelent. However, I watched another one and I found it well, a bit messy. The yarn ball actually fell off the table and there were tangles. Thanks Again!


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

NCOB said:


> Today I just finished my first Helix baby hat. None of the ladies that I knit with on Fridays had ever done this type of knitting. I just had a blast! The You- Tube that you suggested was excelent. However, I watched another one and I found it well, a bit messy. The yarn ball actually fell off the table and there were tangles. Thanks Again!


Did you have a written pattern?


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

NCOB said:


> Today I just finished my first Helix baby hat. None of the ladies that I knit with on Fridays had ever done this type of knitting. I just had a blast! The You- Tube that you suggested was excelent. However, I watched another one and I found it well, a bit messy. The yarn ball actually fell off the table and there were tangles. Thanks Again!


Do you have a written pattern?


----------



## NCOB (Jan 8, 2013)

I did not have a pattern. I have knitted so many baby hats that I just took a basic hat and followed the instructions just as it said. I followed using this. http://aliceanjo.blogspot.com/2011/07/helical-knitting.html

I knit on two circulars. I now see the benifit for placing stitch markers to remind me that I have to pick up the next color. I had to tink back when I noticed I had gone too far with a color. A hat is posted on ravelry at 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/helix-striped-hat

I hope that this will help you.


----------



## grammie3 (Nov 25, 2011)

TerryKnits said:


> I stumbled upon this video about Helix Knitting on YouTube:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have been using this tech. for knitting stripes in sweaters and mitts. Not a lot of ends to sew in. You can use just 2 colors also, but remember not to pull the yarn tight when changing colors.


----------



## MariElyn (Jul 8, 2014)

grammie3, this is very nice!


----------



## NCOB (Jan 8, 2013)

Sweet sweater.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I made a toddlers hat this a.m. using this technique. It is basically the technique I use in two color knitting. Gosh, all these years I thought I was doing it incorrectly. Anyhow, this works very well for 3 color. The only thing I would do differently is to make a ribbing instead of letting it roll at the beginning. I cast on 60 stitches, knit with 3 colors for 5 inches, then decreased. Pictures in the picture section.


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

NCOB said:


> I did not have a pattern. I have knitted so many baby hats that I just took a basic hat and followed the instructions just as it said. I followed using this. http://aliceanjo.blogspot.com/2011/07/helical-knitting.html
> 
> I knit on two circulars. I now see the benifit for placing stitch markers to remind me that I have to pick up the next color. I had to tink back when I noticed I had gone too far with a color. A hat is posted on ravelry at
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/helix-striped-hat
> ...


Thanks you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Ok I decided to try the socks. Here is the beginning of them. Works well, and if move the balls as she says no tangling yarn. Don't know if I will do it with socks again as the rows are so thin but I will finish this pair. It felt wrong not twisitng the yarn, but I didn't as she stated not and it works fine. Do have one section that looks rather sad- hope it will look after after it has been wet but I dropped a stitch and didn't notice for a fair few rows so it rather a tight fit by the time I made it the rest way up the sock.


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

Brilliant


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

I'd read TechKnitter's blog on this several times and it never clicked until I saw the video. Thanks for posting this!


----------



## Tootsie (Mar 16, 2011)

Looking good, Darowil!


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Nice, thanks for the link. Very useful concept.


----------



## Sunnydaze (Feb 25, 2013)

What a brilliant easy way to knit stripes that are even. Thank you for the link.


----------



## JeanJ (Jul 12, 2011)

OK, I've watched the video 3 times and believe I understand what she's doing and how it works. I think I know how to join the new colors, so far so good.  Now for my questions.

EXAMPLE: using 10 - 10 - 10 stitches

1. What do you do when making an increase or decrease?
2. How do end the hat?

I've made lots and lots of hats with no problem. I just can't get my head around this and really want to give it a try. HELP


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

On the hats I've made, I just do the increases where they come. For instance if it is k 8, k 2 tog, I just don't pay attention to what color yarn it falls on. In places where there are two colors next to each other, I just pick one and keep going. As you are doing the decreases, just change the yarn colors as they appear. In effect you are doing two things at once-changing colors and decreasing.The hard part is to not over think it.


----------



## JeanJ (Jul 12, 2011)

Finnsbride said:


> On the hats I've made, I just do the increases where they come. For instance if it is k 8, k 2 tog, I just don't pay attention to what color yarn it falls on. In places where there are two colors next to each other, I just pick one and keep going. As you are doing the decreases, just change the yarn colors as they appear. In effect you are doing two things at once-changing colors and decreasing.The hard part is to not over think it.


Thank you! Guess I've pick out my yarns and dive tight in. Wish me luck! :lol:


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

Good luck. Just ask if there are any questions.


JeanJ said:


> Thank you! Guess I've pick out my yarns and dive tight in. Wish me luck! :lol:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

And you can use any number of colors. I have used as few as two and as many as five. Just divide up the stitches by the number of colors you use. ie if using two colors divide the stitches n half, if three colors divide by three and so on.


grandmapaws said:


> very interesting, like three spirals going all at once. Will have to give this some practice. Gail


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Finnsbride said:


> On the hats I've made, I just do the increases where they come. For instance if it is k 8, k 2 tog, I just don't pay attention to what color yarn it falls on. In places where there are two colors next to each other, I just pick one and keep going. As you are doing the decreases, just change the yarn colors as they appear. In effect you are doing two things at once-changing colors and decreasing.*The hard part is to not over think it.*


:thumbup:


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Joy Marshall said:


> Further to my above post, I think I need to see the set-up row, which this video did not show. Will do a search and see if I can find one.


When I watched the video, at the end of the video I waited a couple of seconds and another video started (with a different instructor) that showed this including the set up row.


----------

